# Who Needs a Stove Thermometer When You Have a Dog...



## leeave96 (Nov 2, 2011)

Loaded-up the Keystone tonight with some solid splits for a nice low temp overnight burn with the damper cracked open a bit more than usual to get the cat glowing and got distracted.

After about 15 or 20 minutes, I hear the dog, who had laid down in front of the stove, start panting very loud.  I look-up, the stove is full of flames, throwing heat like on a cold January day and I think - I need to turn the damper down.  Checked the stove top and it was about 620 degrees and climbing.

Bottom line - if the dog is panting like crazy, stove top temp is over 600 degrees - no need to get-up and look at the stove top thermometer!  LOL!!

Happy burning,
Bill


----------



## BrowningBAR (Nov 2, 2011)

You need to lend this guy your dog.


----------



## nate379 (Nov 2, 2011)

Not my dog.

I forgot the stove wide open last week.  Came inside to grab something and it was pushing 85*... T Stat on the stove pegged out, thing cruising along happy as can be.

Dog... yeah it was assed out on teh couch, not a care in the world.

Feels like a cold January day here.  It's about 20* and 60mph winds.


----------



## snowleopard (Nov 2, 2011)

Dogometer.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Nov 2, 2011)

snowleopard said:
			
		

> Dogometer.



Each Dogometer reads differently. It's worse than the Condar/Rutland comparisons. And don't even get me started on catometers. They are all but useless due to their heat retention efficiency. I have two and have yet to trigger the panting alarm. I'd return them, but I lost the receipt.


----------



## Highbeam (Nov 2, 2011)

I have made the cat pant, even a chicken will pant if it's hot enough outside. 

The cat panting was pretty shameful for the poor animal.


----------



## snowleopard (Nov 2, 2011)

Primary function of a catometer is the detection of unacceptable levels of cold.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Nov 2, 2011)

I don't have a dog, but I can tell the temp of the stove just walkin by and glancing into the mancave where the 30 is....
Mr Gamma is a pretty good indicator....

I can tell how hot it is by the amount of clothing he does or does not have on... :wow: 
as well as his body position; vertical=warm, horizontal=hot

I know its pretty darn hot if I see the lil red dots blinkin all around on the wall around the stove from the IR gun... :lol:


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Nov 2, 2011)

GAMMA RAY said:
			
		

> Mr Gamma is a pretty good indicator....
> 
> I can tell how hot it is by his body position; vertical=warm, horizontal=hot



And they say *I'm* not family friendly :coolsmile:


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Nov 2, 2011)

ISeeDeadBTUs said:
			
		

> GAMMA RAY said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You not family friendly?....Pfft.....you look like a hell of a nice lady in your avatar photo.....

 :lol:  :coolsmirk:  only kiddin....


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Nov 2, 2011)

There is a really good joke just beggin' 2 B told in that . . . but Imagonna' get in trouble for it :red: 

back on point . . . how hot are stoves supposed to get before ya gotta be concered?


----------



## pen (Nov 3, 2011)

ISeeDeadBTUs said:
			
		

> There is a really good joke just beggin' 2 B told in that . . . but Imagonna' get in trouble for it :red:
> 
> back on point . . . how hot are stoves supposed to get before ya gotta be concered?



This wood stove is too hot.






In all seriousness, a question w/ your wood stove make and model in the hearth room can get you that answer more specifically.

In addition: I have never seen a wood stove glow like the one seen above but I have seen a pipe on an old pot belly stove so hot that I swear I could see the damper through it.  The solution was the left over cabbage leaves thrown on the fire from the boiled dinner we ate.  We then got rid of the stove.

pen


----------



## Dix (Nov 3, 2011)

You have obviously not met my dog. A smooth haired fox terrier. They *soak* heat like a sponge.


Murphles at 8 weeks, 3 years ago. He still does it, but he's bigger. Gotta get a new pic .


----------



## tfdchief (Nov 3, 2011)

I don't know, I have one, and a grandson.


----------



## tfdchief (Nov 3, 2011)

pen said:
			
		

> ISeeDeadBTUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pen, I went to a chimney fire once that the single wall stove pipe was so hot that it looked transparent, so I believe you could have seen the damper.


----------



## nate379 (Nov 3, 2011)

My old dog would lie against the electric baseboard heaters.

Came in teh house one day and it smelled like burning hair.  Dog was pressed up against the heater so much it was cooking off his hair!


----------



## colin.p (Nov 3, 2011)

I used to live in a trailer, back in '80 or so. The previous owner had put one of those Made In Taiwan parlor stoves, that you could buy for less than a hundred bucks. It was my first year of burning and the temp was minus 20 and windy. So I picked up a couple pieces of heavy wood (had no idea at the time, what kind it was) and loaded up the stove and went to bed. I woke up during the night and saw an eerie red glow, from down the hall. The stove was making some pretty weird "huffing" noises and the stove pipe was transparent. I could actually see the damper through it. The top of the stove was beet red. I then lifted the cooking lids, and enabled the damper, and sat for a few hours watching the stove.
Interesting thing was, that normally even with the stove, it wasn't too warm in the trailer, but that night I'd say it was a hundred  degrees in there. The next year, I bought an air-tight stove, that we used until we moved, 15 years later. Oh, and the wood was in fact apple.


----------



## Dakotas Dad (Nov 3, 2011)

The problem with dogometers is in fact the inconsistency between individual meters, even within the same brand..

One of these will alert at just above "comfortable" but the other will lay there until only moments before "flash point"..

But first you have to get them into position at the hearth, because if left on their own, they will self sustain their temperature on their own..






Although, now that the stove is a permanent fixture and full time heat, they do seem to gravitate down stairs quicker in the mornings..


----------



## Milton Findley (Nov 3, 2011)

Hey Steve, you have two dogometers, the one by your grandson looks suspiciously like a Westie.  I have one, but I have never seen her that still.  She avoids the stove after giving it a good close sniff.


----------



## tfdchief (Nov 3, 2011)

Milt said:
			
		

> Hey Steve, you have two dogometers, the one by your grandson looks suspiciously like a Westie.  I have one, but I have never seen her that still.  She avoids the stove after giving it a good close sniff.


Milt, it is a Westie.  Actually I cheated but couldn't help myself.  The little guy is my grandson and "Lady" is his dog.  They are in front of my son's stove in his house.  The other one is my "Oggie" in front of our kitchen stove.  So I am back to one dogmeter  :coolsmile: although they are both at my house a lot.  It is just such a cute picture, I had to post it.  Lady will lay so close she feels like she is on fire, and you have to scoot her out of the way to reload.  As you can see, she has the prime spot.


----------



## Dix (Nov 4, 2011)

Dakotas Dad said:
			
		

> The problem with dogometers is in fact the inconsistency between individual meters, even within the same brand..
> 
> One of these will alert at just above "comfortable" but the other will lay there until only moments before "flash point"..
> 
> ...




That's awesome. My golden/collie cross used to do that all the time ! The hair  ;-P


----------



## tfdchief (Nov 4, 2011)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:
			
		

> You have obviously not met my dog. A smooth haired fox terrier. They *soak* heat like a sponge.
> 
> 
> Murphles at 8 weeks, 3 years ago. He still does it, but he's bigger. Gotta get a new pic .


  I love that one.  No wonder they steal our hearts!


----------



## Dix (Nov 4, 2011)

tfdchief said:
			
		

> Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




He was new, the stove was new, it was a very _serious _ Fall  Chester (chow/shephard rescue) had passed the beginning of September, Murph came the second week of October from Oregon. I picked him up in the the town of Chesterville, in Chesterville count, PA. It was very fitting, I think  ;-) 


My first terrier. It's an experience, but I love him


----------



## Dix (Nov 4, 2011)

snowleopard said:
			
		

> Primary function of a catometer is the detection of unacceptable levels of cold.



HAH !! We have an idiot who bolts outside in 2 feet of snow, and then cries because he has to stay outside whilst shoveling is going on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll try to get pics of Bob  :roll: 

Sounds like that cat is growing on ya, Snow


----------



## tfdchief (Nov 4, 2011)

> My first terrier. Itâ€™s an experience, but I love him


Would have been hard to resist.


----------



## Dix (Nov 4, 2011)

tfdchief said:
			
		

> > My first terrier. Itâ€™s an experience, but I love him
> 
> 
> Would have been hard to resist.



Friends operate the Horse rescue in my sig. They also are breeders of smooths, and are very good at it  Murph is a blue blood, his Dad is a US & Australian champion (Hytymes Blue Jay). Murph is defective, however, according to the breed definition. He's got too much color for a show dog (he should be white, where he's brown). Fits right in with my colorful crew 

The under the covers sleeping is interesting


----------



## snowleopard (Nov 15, 2011)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:
			
		

> Sounds like that cat is growing on ya, Snow



I could bore you endlessly . . . 

Dogometer/catometer report: 

DS and I were about to leave for town when we smelled an acute smoky smell in the house.    Both zoomed downstairs, found nothing, made the circuit, found nothing, and I told DS, "Check the dog--that smells like hair."   I checked the stove and the outside of the window had burnt hairprints across the face.   Dogometer reading: flashpoint. 

Cat is housebroken, which is delightful, except that I worry about her coming back with earcicles if we forget that she's out there.  She doesn't meow to get back in, just hovers in windows and stares at us while attempting a Vulcan mind meld.  Or just leans against the door, and when we open it, she blasts in.  

Today I opened the door for her to ge out, and she was on an adjacent set of stairs, downhill about 4 steps.  Ice fog came rolling in and down the stairs, and she laid back her ears and ducked while it went overhead.  I offered her another opportunity to go out, same thing happened, and she headed down the stairs away from the attacking fog rays.   She may be considering reverting to diapers for the duration.  Catometer reading: unacceptable levels of cold have been achieved.


----------



## Dix (Nov 16, 2011)

snowleopard said:
			
		

> She doesn't meow to get back in, just hovers in windows and stares at us while attempting a Vulcan mind meld.  Or just leans against the door, and when we open it, she blasts in.
> 
> .




Did she have her paw splayed???? Inquiring minds wanna know.


----------



## snowleopard (Nov 16, 2011)

Tucked discretely away.  It's all in the eyes . . .


----------



## Dix (Nov 16, 2011)

Aha  Then it was the "mega meld", like the one with Dr. McCoy


----------



## snowleopard (Nov 16, 2011)

Or lack thereof.  Not for want of trying on her part, but the touchless meld is often difficult.  I think most of the animals I've known think that we're kind of stupid, but we know some good tricks (like food) and they are fond of us.  I may just break down and investigate the kitty-litter aisle you told me about.   Earless cats are a sorry thing . . .


----------



## Dix (Nov 16, 2011)

Oftimes, I think they think that the fridge is a "Great God" that dispenses food


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 16, 2011)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:
			
		

> snowleopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HehHeh . . . my female Manx does that . . . she'll sit on the back porch staring in with her paw up on the glass of the door . . . never thought to try doing the Vulcan mind meld with her though.


----------



## snowleopard (Nov 16, 2011)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> HehHeh . . . my female Manx does that . . . she'll sit on the back porch staring in with her paw up on the glass of the door . . . never thought to try doing the Vulcan mind meld with her though.



I think what's going on there, Jake, is that they're attempting that with us.  Ringing our doorbells, so to speak, but finding no-one home.  Pushing redial on their little kitty mind-meld mechanisms, and we never pick up.  Shaking the shoebox and finding it empty.  It's all so very clear to them, and so very not clear to us.  And yet they keep hoping . . . trying . . .  eating . . .


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 16, 2011)

12 feet off the ground.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Nov 16, 2011)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> 12 feet off the ground.



 :lol: That's the best...
I love when BB posts pics of Michelle the cat..... ;-) 

I saw this lil clip on the world news this am....cats are smart buggerz....
funny stuff...


----------



## snowleopard (Nov 18, 2011)

Turned the computer on to post with tears in my eyes, and told myself not to start crying or I wouldn't stop, and I had too much I had to do.  

Son is leaving on a school trip for the weekend, needs to go today, and we had a lot happening last night trying to find a functioning air mattress, sleeping bag, etc.  We'd annoyed the cat earlier by brushing her, and I hadn't seen her the rest of the evening.  I was going to bed, and asked my son if he'd let the cat outside.  He hadn't, nor had I, and he said, "She's probably  downstairs somewhere."  She's started hanging out in hidey-holes, and doesn't always come when called, so I went to bed thinking she was safe.  Awakened about 4:45 to check on the fire, realized she hadn't come to spend time with me in the night (highly unusual, but not unknown).  She didn't turn up when I went downstairs to start the fire.  Unheard of.  Got the fire going, called her inside and outside.  Every son often, I'd think I'd hear her--footsteps behind me, on the stairs, a little carpet scratch--my auditory hope was hypersensitive.  Each time I looked, and no cat.  Geared up and went outside to look around--moon is still up, so I could see.  

Thought about how hard it was going to be to tell the kids.  We've faced so many challenges in the last few years, and last year was really tough: daughter away at college, boiler going down, son rolled our only non-geriatric vehicle, insurance company totaled it and paid pennies on the dollar, bank gap insurance didn't cover the loss,  son struggling with school, year from hell at work, knee giving me problems, getting badly burned on some wood deliveries, our old dog starting to limp so badly that her days are numbered--you know--some years are just tougher than others (I'm going to come back and edit out all this whiny stuff, but saying this just to put things in perspective).   And I realized: she's our joy.  She brings happiness when she comes to us, and we share enjoyment in spending time with her, play with her, laugh at her together.  She's just been this goodness that walked into our lives unsought, and became part of the family.  All she asked was a little food and a warm place to sleep, and somehow, unknowing, in the end I let her down.  

It's warmed up outside--about 18 below--but still cold enough to kill a little cat who could slip outside unbeknownst when a door is opened--and because its warmed up, hungry things are afoot in the moonlight, looking for a warm meal.   Kicked myself for not having looked around more last night--it was late, I was tired, and thought she was inside, but how hard would it have been to take one more look, stick my head outside and call one last time?  Headed back to the house in tears, and sucked them back in,  because I just can't start right now, and besides, my tears would freeze. 

Came on here to post a requiem for a cat, tell you all how I had let her down--and as I pulled up the site,  I heard an unmistakable, I-am-not-making-this-one-up noise.  Got up, went to the laundry closet, opened the doors (had already looked there) and then opened the dryer. Dang cat.  Better not scare me like that again.  Sniff. 

Now I really have to scramble.  But just thought you all would get a kick out of this.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Nov 18, 2011)

Your the best Snow.....you crack me up :lol:  
I am glad your cat showed up.....lil bugger.... :exclaim:


----------



## tfdchief (Nov 18, 2011)

Dang it SL, you had me in tears for no reason.......but I sure am glad you found your buddy!  My "Oggie" and I play that outside game nearly every night.  I just made myself a rule that I will not close my eyes until I know she is safe inside.


----------



## Milton Findley (Nov 18, 2011)

Thank you for writing that and sharing it with us.


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 18, 2011)

snowleopard said:
			
		

> Turned the computer on to post with tears in my eyes, and told myself not to start crying or I wouldn't stop, and I had too much I had to do.
> 
> Son is leaving on a school trip for the weekend, needs to go today, and we had a lot happening last night trying to find a functioning air mattress, sleeping bag, etc.  We'd annoyed the cat earlier by brushing her, and I hadn't seen her the rest of the evening.  I was going to bed, and asked my son if he'd let the cat outside.  He hadn't, nor had I, and he said, "She's probably  downstairs somewhere."  She's started hanging out in hidey-holes, and doesn't always come when called, so I went to bed thinking she was safe.  Awakened about 4:45 to check on the fire, realized she hadn't come to spend time with me in the night (highly unusual, but not unknown).  She didn't turn up when I went downstairs to start the fire.  Unheard of.  Got the fire going, called her inside and outside.  Every son often, I'd think I'd hear her--footsteps behind me, on the stairs, a little carpet scratch--my auditory hope was hypersensitive.  Each time I looked, and no cat.  Geared up and went outside to look around--moon is still up, so I could see.
> 
> ...



Damn you SnowLeopard . . . you almost had me in tears having recently lost one of my beloved buddies after I let him go out earlier than normal . . . and knowing the feeling of having let a friend down when I once accidentally ran over my kitten Boots years ago . . . 

I cannot tell you how truly happy I am that this ended well.


----------



## snowleopard (Nov 18, 2011)

Thank you all for your replies.  Jake, I have been hoping for the best with your cat, but I think I can understand a little what you went through.  Embracing the finality of not knowing.  Hurts.  I thank you for your kind words.  I am very, very happy too.

Steve, we have a new rule in our house, too.  I knew a teenthing who forgot her little dog outside for a few hours, and found her curled up on her doorstep, still as stone. `If only' is the court where we put ourselves on trial for being human.  New routine: laid eyes on both animals and checked the stove before leaving the house for work this morning.  

Thanks, also, for the support.  I know if it had gone the other way and I hadn't found her, you'd have been here.   That means a lot to me.


----------



## tfdchief (Nov 18, 2011)

snowleopard said:
			
		

> Thank you all for your replies.  Jake, I have been hoping for the best with your cat, but I think I can understand a little what you went through.  Embracing the finality of not knowing.  Hurts.  I thank you for your kind words.  I am very, very happy too.
> 
> Steve, we have a new rule in our house, too.  I knew a teenthing who forgot her little dog outside for a few hours, and found her curled up on her doorstep, still as stone. *`If only' is the court where we put ourselves on trial for being human*.  New routine: laid eyes on both animals and checked the stove before leaving the house for work this morning.
> 
> Thanks, also, for the support.  I know if it had gone the other way and I hadn't found her, you'd have been here.   That means a lot to me.


 Wow, that struck home.  I have been putting myself on trial for 5 1/2 months now......can't seem to forgive myself for what I did.  Again, so glad yours all turned out well.


----------



## snowleopard (Nov 22, 2011)

tfdchief said:
			
		

> Wow, that struck home.  I have been putting myself on trial for 5 1/2 months now......can't seem to forgive myself for what I did.  Again, so glad yours all turned out well.



Funny how we hold ourselves to a higher standard than others.  If that accident had happened to someone you love, would you have been critical, or just happy that they're alive and able to heal?  I'm so glad that yours turned out well, too.


----------



## snowleopard (Nov 22, 2011)

Okay, two more cat stories because why not: 

Cat is still maintaining training, and makes her potty runs outside, even at -20, bless her.  When I let her in, though, she does not saunter, she careens past me so fast I have to double-check at times to make sure she made it in.  When she zooms in, her heading is always the most direct route to the stove. 

She will let me know via body language when she needs something.  She's used to my getting up at 4 or 5 a.m. to check on things, and when she hears me stir, she meets me beside the bed to lead me to her food dish, or to the door to let her out--the message is clear.    Recently I've noticed that if I awaken and the house is cold, she escorts me to the stove, and sits down in front of it and looks at me.  I missed the cues for awhile, but I've recently begun to wonder: is it just that she knows my routine?  Or is she trying to tell me it's time to get up and tend the fire?  

Or would I be happier not knowing?


----------



## tfdchief (Nov 22, 2011)

snowleopard said:
			
		

> tfdchief said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks SL, you always put things in perspective.....and you are right!  Still haven't forgiven myself though


----------



## tfdchief (Nov 22, 2011)

snowleopard said:
			
		

> Okay, two more cat stories because why not:
> 
> Cat is still maintaining training, and makes her potty runs outside, even at -20, bless her.  When I let her in, though, she does not saunter, she careens past me so fast I have to double-check at times to make sure she made it in.  When she zooms in, her heading is always the most direct route to the stove.
> 
> ...


I love this story.  This is why I love animals so much.....THEY put things in perspective!


----------



## BrowningBAR (Nov 22, 2011)

snowleopard said:
			
		

> Okay, two more cat stories because why not:
> 
> Cat is still maintaining training, and makes her potty runs outside, even at -20, bless her.  When I let her in, though, she does not saunter, she careens past me so fast I have to double-check at times to make sure she made it in.  When she zooms in, her heading is always the most direct route to the stove.
> 
> ...




I have a cat that's been with me for two states and 7 different addresses. She knows when I'm heading into the bathroom for a "long read." She'll zoom right in before I close the door. If I walk into the bathroom to brush my teeth or take a shower, she doesn't appear. It's like she knows. Which is just odd.


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 23, 2011)

snowleopard said:
			
		

> Okay, two more cat stories because why not:
> 
> Cat is still maintaining training, and makes her potty runs outside, even at -20, bless her.  When I let her in, though, she does not saunter, she careens past me so fast I have to double-check at times to make sure she made it in.  When she zooms in, her heading is always the most direct route to the stove.
> 
> ...



I think they're a lot smarter than they let on . . . they only let us think they are our pets and we are the owners . . . truthfully . . . I think they actually view it as the other way around -- we are there to provide free food and water to them, heat for them and to meet their needs.


----------



## drozenski (Nov 23, 2011)

Highbeam said:
			
		

> I have made the cat pant, even a chicken will pant if it's hot enough outside.
> 
> The cat panting was pretty shameful for the poor animal.



When i got my kitty she use to sit on the stove to look out the window. First day of brurning the cat was upstairs, she came down for dinner we were sitting in the living room see her stroll in look at the stove. My wife and I both looked at each other and were like, NOOOOOOO KITTY. 

She jumped right on top 

Hasn't done it since but my poor kitty. 

Now she sleeps on the wood pile next to the stove. She gets further or closer to the stove as it cools/warms.


----------



## wjb111 (Dec 28, 2011)

Well, the new family member didn't take long to figure out the place to hang out.

This is Milo, our new adopted APBT enjoying the T5.

Happy Holidays !


----------

